# I love you



## Istanblue

I would like to know how to say "I Love you with all of heart"  or maybe just "with all of my heart" in Turkish. I'd appreciate any help! Thanks!


----------



## ~ceLine~

Seni tüm kalbimle seviyorum


----------



## mamii_cubanitaa

Seni cok seviyorum ..bir tek sen varsin kalbimde.

yess , you can be very cheesy with turkish ahaha. 
but 
" Seni tum kalbimle seviyorum " is more accurate .


----------



## tarixia

i was wondering if anyone would be able to help me please, id like to know how to say "i love you just the way you are" in turkish, thank you in advance


----------



## arsham

Seni olduğun gibi seviyorum


----------



## tarixia

thank you so much


----------



## arsham

You're welcome


----------



## dawar

Seni *sadece* olduğun gibi seviyorum
*just*


----------



## Rallino

I think there is no "sadece".

"Seni olduğun gibi seviyorum." this is already perfect.

If you want to emphasise on "just", then it's not "sadece" what you should add. It is "Tam (da)"

I love you *just* the way you are.
Seni *tam (da)* olduğun gibi seviyorum.

But I've never liked those "mot-à-mot", exact translations  
Sometimes a 3-word sentence is more than enough in one language, while you should put extra words to give the same meaning in another.


----------



## dawar

I agree with "Tam(da)" of course. But it depends if "just" is inclusive or exclusive.

exclusive --> i love just the way you are = I don't like when you adopt an artificial behavior, be yourself.  I would use "sadece" in this case.

inclusive --> I love just the way you are = I like everything in you. I would use "tam(da)".

Do you agree Rallino?


----------



## Rallino

Hmm...OK I understood what you mean. I think I've always used it with the inclusive meaning though. I'm still not sure if the first one is used  We should better wait for some natives to check this out hehe


----------



## dawar

Ok, let's wait for the natives ^^


----------



## liliquér

I think ' Seni olduğun gibi seviyorum' will be enough. 

But if you like to emphasize I love just the way you are like you don't have to be other than yourself then you can use 'sadece'.


----------



## rombe

I wouldn't use "sadece" in this sentence as a Native 
"I love you ... the way you are"  is a little dry in English without "just"- if not false. But in Turkish we don't really need further emphatize it. 
Seni olduğun gibi seviyorum is already carrying all the meaning ..


----------



## erhan327

I agree with rombe. And I think it's preferable to add some word of love to the sentence.
"Hayatım, seni olduğun gibi seviyorum" or 
"Seni olduğun gibi seviyorum bitanem"


----------



## Brunoleon

seni olduğun gibi seviyorum.   yes,this is how its said in common.
Though ''just'' used in English sentence ,it is not translated in Turkish as ''sadece'' ,which might sound little bit  strange in turkish.


----------



## Dav86

Hi!!
how can I say "I love you" in turkish? 
I checked and there is a lot of translation, and some of them are contrasting. I want to say "I love you" to a really really important female person, but it's not my girlfriend or my wife, it's just a really important friend, by wich I lived something truly deep.

Thank u so much in advance!!!


----------



## ortak

'Seni Seviyorum' is the correct sentence


----------



## Rallino

"Seni seviyorum" is both something you can say to your gf, or to someone important. To avoid misunderstanding. You can add: _Benim için çok değerlisin._ (You're very valuable to me)


----------



## Black4blue

If you don't love her, If you just like her so much, you can also say 
"Seni severim" (I like you)
"Seni çok severim" (I like you much)


----------



## e174043

I think if you say "Seni seviyorum" , she may think that you love her or you fall in love. If she is as your sibling, I think you should add "kardeşim, gerçekten,...." these kind of words before "seviyorum."


----------



## Dav86

Thank you, but she isn't for me like a sibling: we like each other, but we can't be together anymore, and I don't want to tell her "I love you" in the strongest meaning. I think "_Benim için çok değerlisin" _could be appropriate, isn't it?


----------



## Rallino

Dav86 said:


> Thank you, but she isn't for me like a sibling: we like each other, but we can't be together anymore, and I don't want to tell her "I love you" in the strongest meaning. I think "_Benim için çok değerlisin" _could be appropriate, isn't it?



Yes it's appropriate.


----------



## Volcano

Dav86 said:


> Thank you, but she isn't for me like a sibling: we like each other, but we can't be together anymore, and I don't want to tell her "I love you" in the strongest meaning. I think "_Benim için çok değerlisin" _could be appropriate, isn't it?



*Also, "Benim için çok özelsin*"


----------



## e174043

Dav86 said:


> Thank you, but she isn't for me like a sibling: we like each other, but we can't be together anymore, and I don't want to tell her "I love you" in the strongest meaning. I think "_Benim için çok değerlisin" _could be appropriate, isn't it?


 Your sentence is definetely appropriate.
But I still don't understand whether you loved each other or you were just very close friends.


----------



## Dav86

It's complicated: we like each other and we would like to deepen the relationship, but we could and we must be only  very close friends!

Really thanks to all for the help!!! Have nice days!


----------



## Kikinetbijouxy

Hello everybody! 
I would like if someone could help me please!
How can i write and say in turkish "I love my memo very much!" (memo is my boyfriend's name)
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Rallino

Kikinetbijouxy said:


> Hello everybody!
> I would like if someone could help me please!
> How can i write and say in turkish "I love my memo very much!" (memo is my boyfriend's name)
> Thank you so much in advance!



Memo'mu çok seviyorum.


----------



## Kikinetbijouxy

Hello!
Thank you so much for your quick reply!!
regards


----------



## e174043

Rallino said:


> Memo'mu çok seviyorum.


Instead of this, I'd say "Memocuğumu çok seviyorum." if you say that "Memomu çok seviyorum". I'd think that "Memo" is a thing or a stuff.


----------



## Kikinetbijouxy

Hello,
Thanks so much for the reply!
regards


----------

